# Powerbook titanium - écran bleu



## Ed_the_Head (25 Février 2011)

Salut, 

Voici le tableau : j'ai un powerbook titanium qui boote mais n'affiche plus rien. Enfin plus rien pas tout à fait. Il démarre normalement (bong + Pomme grise à l'écran) puis plus rien : écran bleu, puis écran bleu avec affichage de la souris. 

Ce qui me chagrine, c'est qu'à l'installation pas de problème pour l'affichage ( et quelque soit l'OS : .2, .3, .4). L'Apple HardWare test ne me donne rien et le boot en safemode pas de problème non plus.

Idem avec un écran externe. Je ne sais plus quoi faire. J'ai remis la RAM d'origine, reseté un peu tout (Pram, nvram,...). 

Que dalle.



edit : même difficulté si je fais démarrer le PB sur un OS externe via le port FireWire. 
edit 2 : Existe-t-il un équivalent du démarrage sélectif ou Msconfig (windows) dans OsX ?


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Février 2011)

Et c'est une install toute neuve ? Avec rien que tu n'aurais rajouté ? Zarma.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Février 2011)

Exactement. Même qu'on appelle ça une clean install. Avec un DVD noir.


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Février 2011)

Tu le démarrerais en mode verbose, histoire de voir si tu n'as pas une interface toute niquée ? (pomme+v)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Février 2011)

Ah, j'avais pas pensé à ça. J'essaie ça toute à l'heure et je reviens pour vous dire si je vois quelque chose qui cloche. 

Sont quand même bien ces anciens. :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Février 2011)

Le mode verbose ne m'indique rien de particulier... Est il possible de démarrer en safe mode et de lancer les extensions une à une?


----------



## Invité (27 Février 2011)

T'as essayé un reset pmu ? :
enlever la batterie
tous les câbles débranchés
attendre 10s
appui sur le bouton d'allumage pendant 10s
attendre 10s
tout remettre en place


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2011)

Ouais, bien sur. J'ai même (fidèle à ma réputation) dégagé des plist toutes neuves ( l'os est tout frais) à la main comme un grand en mode single-user.   Rien.


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Février 2011)

Invité a dit:


> T'as essayé un reset pmu ? :
> enlever la batterie
> tous les câbles débranchés
> attendre 10s
> ...



Si je peux me permettre, ce n'est pas du tout la procédure pour faire un reset pmu sur n'importe lequel des modèles de titanium...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Février 2011)

Mais t'as raison en plus. 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=en_US

Bon, ben je m'en vais essayer ça aussi, mais j'y crois plus trop&#8230;


J'ai aussi essayé tout ça, malheureusement sans succès : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1411?viewlocale=fr_FR


Pas fiable les mac, ça dure même pas 10 ans.


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Février 2011)

La dernière machine de cette génération qui s'est retrouvée dans la même situation a été diagnostiquée Carte Mère HS...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Février 2011)

Ah mais c'est pas du tout la réponse que j'attendais. 


edit : le reset PMU (le bon cette fois) n'a rien donné. Je file chez mon APR, juste pour voir.


----------



## MacLifeStyle (28 Février 2011)

Question bête

Tu as remplacé ton disque dur interne récemment?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Février 2011)

Oui. Mais non. 

Le problème se présente aussi sur un boot externe, l'install se fait sans problème, les différents diag. sont OK.


----------



## MacLifeStyle (28 Février 2011)

Bon eh bien c'est bien un carte-mère&#8230;

Paix à son âme.


EDIT : Fait un test de surface pour en être assuré, car ce problème de démarrage peu, parfois, provenir d'un défaut sur le DD qui bloque le démarrage (même en externe).


----------



## iMacounet (28 Février 2011)

L'écran bleu de la mort kitue comme sur Windaube. 

Paix à son âme.


----------



## didgar (28 Février 2011)

Salut !

Et un démarrage en maintenant la touche MAJ appuyée pendant toute la séquence de boot ça donne quoi ???

Je suggère ça car c'est également ce que j'ai soufflé ici => http://forums.macg.co/ibook-et-powerbook/probleme-demarrage-619422.html et ça a fonctionné ! Le pb n'est pas résolu mais bon ...

A+

Didier


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Février 2011)

MacLifeStyle a dit:


> Bon eh bien c'est bien un carte-mère
> 
> Paix à son âme.
> 
> ...



Jamais fait ça. Data Rescue le fait? 




didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Et un démarrage en maintenant la touche MAJ appuyée pendant toute la séquence de boot ça donne quoi ???
> 
> ...



On appelle ça un boot en safemode. Lis mon premier post. 


Le vénérable est parti chez mon APR. Je vous donne des news dans une semaine. Si ça marche, c'est bien, sinon --> ebay pour pièces.


----------



## didgar (28 Février 2011)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On appelle ça un boot en safemode. *Lis mon premier post.*



Oh !!! Excusez moi patron j'le ferai plus !!!! Promis je vous ferai plus perdre vot' temps patron ...

 :bebe:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Mars 2011)

C'est officiel, le vénérable est mort. 

L'APR me propose de tout re-cabler et il est même pas sûr que ça marche&#8230; on va peut-être pas mettre le prix d'une machine neuve dans une machine vieille de 10 ans.


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mars 2011)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> *C'est officiel, le vénérable est mort. *
> 
> L'APR me propose de tout re-cabler et il est même pas sûr que ça marche&#8230; on va peut-être pas mettre le prix d'une machine neuve dans une machine vieille de 10 ans.


1 - Dire une messe&#8230;

2 - L'encadrer pour le mettre au mur&#8230;

3 - L'incinérer et garder l'urne sur la cheminée&#8230;

3 - Voir avec l'Apple store du Louvre pour le conserver comme pièce de musée&#8230;

4 - L'envoyer au japon, peut-être qu'une bonne irradiation lui rendra sa jeunesse&#8230;

Enfin tu vois ce ne sont que des suggestions&#8230;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Mars 2011)

Il est vendu&#8230; pour à peine 2% du prix d'il y a 10 ans (ok, c'était l'UE qui l'avait financé  ). 

Et ben vous savez quoi? ça fait de la place. Je ne possède donc, c'est officiel, plus aucun ordinateur.


----------

